# ادارة المنتدي ... والاعضاء الكرام ... تصويت لصالح المهندس اشرف غنيم



## م كمال بدر (8 يوليو 2010)

:63:رجاءا رجاءا وليس طلبا:63: .... الا يستحق المهندس أشرف غنيم وساما لتميزة في المنتدي في فترة وجيزة منذ اشتراكه في المنتدي :63:... فلو لاحظنا تاريخ تسجيلة نجد انه منذ شهرين تقريبا ... مع ملاحظة ما اثري به منتدانا الغالي من معلومات قوية وقدمها لنا بكل تفاني واخلاص:63: ... سواءا في برنامج السيفل او برنامج الايرث وورك .. بالله عليكم الا يستحق وساما ... ليكون دافعا له ولغيرة علي تقديم خبراتهم لخدمة المهندسين العرب:63: .... برجاء من الادارة الاهتمام بالامر حتي ولو كان ذلك يتعارض مع قوانين المنتدي :63:... ونحن لا نطلب الا تقدير المهندس اشرف باقل صورة نستطيع ان نقدمها له ... وجزاكم الله كل الخير
برجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء تفعيل الامر:63: ... حتي نعطي الاخ م / اشرف غنيم جزء مما يستحقه مننا

:63:اخوكم م / كمـــــــ بدر ــــــــــال:63:​


----------



## africano800 (8 يوليو 2010)

طبعا يستحق و بجداره


----------



## Magellan2009 (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاه الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أحمد كنين (8 يوليو 2010)

نبصم بالعشرة ..المهندس أشرف ..صاحب علم .. وانسان كريم لم يبخل بعلمه ...له منا كل الثناء والتقدير .. وأنا أحد الذين استفادو جدا جدا من علمه ...ودروسه بل حصلت على وظيفة جيدة بعد فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ..ثم فضل المهندش أشرف غنيم ... نؤيد أن يمنح كل الاوسمة وهو أهل لها


----------



## sur_jeh (8 يوليو 2010)

اكييييييد اكييييييد يستحق كل التقدير بورك مسعى كل مشارك


----------



## mostafammy (8 يوليو 2010)

يستحق 100 تقدير وليس تقديرا واحدا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (8 يوليو 2010)

المهندس اشرف يستحق التقييم عن جدارة


----------



## garary (8 يوليو 2010)

يستحق 100 تقدير وليس تقديرا واحدا


----------



## mohie sad (9 يوليو 2010)

1000 تقدير


----------



## أشرف مساح (10 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اشرف له ميزة في الشرح بسيط وشامل والموضوعين الوحيدين له مثبتين 
لذلك اؤيد م كمال بدر


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (10 يوليو 2010)

وأنا أضم صوتي مع الاخوة الأعضاء المهندس أشرف يستحق كل تقدير


----------



## حازم اسكندر (10 يوليو 2010)

*المهندس اشرف قد شرف المنتدى بموضوعاتة القيمة ويستحق التقييم عن جدارة*​


----------



## mfe2400 (11 يوليو 2010)

*وأنا أضم صوتي مع الاخوة الأعضاء المهندس أشرف يستحق كل تقدير*​


----------



## talan77 (11 يوليو 2010)

10000 تقدير


----------



## م كمال بدر (12 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وهذه شيم الرجال ... اعطاء الحق لاهله*

اخ:20:واني الاعضاء المشاركون ...:20:... لكم جزيل الشكر ..:20:.. ولكننا نريد مزيد من تفعيل الامر .... لنصل الي تقدير اخونا م/ اشرف .... علينا جميعا تفعيل الامر مع باقي اعضاء المنتدي ..:20:.. ورجو من الاخوة الافاضل الكرام القائمين علي ادارة المنتدي نق:20:اشنا في تكريم الاخ المهندس / اشرف غنيم مع فائق التحية والتقدير:20:


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (12 يوليو 2010)

اخى المهندس اشرف يستحق الف مليون تقدير


----------



## هلمت (12 يوليو 2010)

*حزاه الله عنا خيرا*

والله يستحق 1000 تقدير والاوسمة.


----------



## ropenhod (12 يوليو 2010)

مليون تقدير


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (12 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ثناؤكم هو اكبر وسام اضعه علي صدري 
ودعاؤكم لي بظهر الغيب ذخر احتسبه عند ربي
احبكم في الله


----------



## م محمد رحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

مع كامل تأييدي لأستاذنا المهندس أشرف غنيم على معلوماته القيمة 
ولا يستحق فقط وساما من إدارة المنتدى بل يستحق مجموعة أوسمة من شحه المبسط والجيد
والتفاني بلا كلل او ملل من مساعدة إخوانه ولا غريب على كريم كرمه ولا على جواد جوده 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م محمد رحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

مع كامل تأييدي لأستاذنا المهندس أشرف غنيم على معلوماته القيمة 
ولا يستحق فقط وساما من إدارة المنتدى بل يستحق مجموعة أوسمة من شرحه المبسط والجيد
والتفاني بلا كلل او ملل من مساعدة إخوانه ولا غريب على كريم كرمه ولا على جواد جوده 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 يوليو 2010)

المهندس اشرف غنيم يستحق مليون تقدير


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 يوليو 2010)

المهندس اشرف غنيم يستحق مليون تقدير بارك الله فيه وفي علمه


----------



## ابوحازم (13 يوليو 2010)

يستحق كل خير ومشكور المهندس اشرف غنيم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 يوليو 2010)

يستحق وبكل جدارة


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

*مع كامل تأييدي لأستاذنا المهندس أشرف غنيم على معلوماته القيمة 
ولا يستحق فقط وساما من إدارة المنتدى بل يستحق مجموعة أوسمة من شرحه المبسط والجيد
والتفاني بلا كلل او ملل من مساعدة إخوانه ولا غريب على كريم كرمه ولا على جواد جوده 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (14 يوليو 2010)

يستحق كل احترام وتقدير كل من يسعى لخدمة الناس


----------



## م كمال بدر (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*

بارك الله فيمن تفاعل معنا .... ونتمني ان يكون اخواننا واساتذتنا الافاضل ( م ابو بكر - م عمرو علي - م دفع الله ) علي اطلاع علي هذا الموضوع وابداء ارائهم

ونريد مزيد من التفاعل حتي نصل بالمهندس اشرف لما نري ان يستحقه:20::20::20: .... .....63


اخوكم م / كمــــــ بدرـــــــــال​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يوليو 2010)

وسام التميز يمنح كل ثلاثة شهور 
ونصيب منتدي المساحة والطرق شخصين فقط 
في المرة السابقة منح للدكتور جمعة داود و المهندس فواز العنسي 

والمهندس اشرف له مجهود واضح في المنتدي وهو من المرشحين لنيل وسام التميز في المساحة والطرق
وتم ترشيحه قبل فترة وان شاء الله ينيل هذا الوسام 
كما لايسعني الا ان اشكر اعضاء المنتدي لمساهمتهم في التطوير هذا المنتدي
وتشجيع الاعضاء المبدعين علي الاستمرار 
اتمني ان نجد اعضاء جدد محبين للنشر العلم مثل المهندس اشرف


----------



## سعيد عبد المعز (16 يوليو 2010)

يستحق التقدير


----------



## sosohoho (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم بصراحة المهندس اشرف غنيم يستحق الوسام والتميز وكذلك المهندس فواز العنسي وجلال اللذين كانا لهم الدور الاول في تنشيط الموقع وحث المهندسين على تعلم البرنامج اوتو كاد لاند وسيفل دزاين ... وبعدها الاخ العزيز اشرف غنيم اللذي هو ايضا لم يقصر في شى حيث عمل جاهدا لاصال المعلومات الى الاخوة باخلاص وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ملك المساحه (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس اشرف علي هذا الشرح الجميل و نتمني المزيد وجزاك الله عن هذ العمل كل الخير


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (18 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة المهندس اشرف غنيم يستحق الوسام والتميز


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (18 يوليو 2010)

والله يا اخواني انا حصلت علي الاف الاوسمة بمشاركاتكم هذة وتناؤكم وحبكم لي
وانا سعيد جدا اني التقيت بنخبة لاتجمعني بهم اي مصلحة دنيوية الا الحب في الله والتعاون علي نفع الاخرين
وربنا يباركم فيكم يا رب ويزيدكم علم ويفتح للجميع ابواب رزقه وابواب رحمته


----------



## حازم2010 (19 يوليو 2010)

استفدت كثيرا من شرح م/اشرف
وله مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 يوليو 2010)

يا اداره المنتدى اين انتم يجب ان تعطوا هذا الفارس المخلص ما يستحق حتى يكون دافعا لغيرة ليحذو مثلة


----------



## م كمال بدر (22 يوليو 2010)

يا ادارة المنتدي .... بالله اجيبونا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يوليو 2010)

م كمال بدر قال:


> يا ادارة المنتدي .... بالله اجيبونا



لو راجعت صفحات موضوع كنت لقيت الاجابة لكن نكرر لك مرة الادارة موجودة ومتابعة لكل عضو في المنتدي وكان ردي علي موضوع في صفحة رقم 3 وهو كالاتي : 
 *وسام التميز يمنح كل ثلاثة شهور 
ونصيب منتدي المساحة والطرق شخصين فقط 
في المرة السابقة منح للدكتور جمعة داود و المهندس فواز العنسي 

والمهندس اشرف له مجهود واضح في المنتدي وهو من المرشحين لنيل وسام التميز في المساحة والطرق
وتم ترشيحه قبل فترة وان شاء الله ينيل هذا الوسام 
كما لايسعني الا ان اشكر اعضاء المنتدي لمساهمتهم في التطوير هذا المنتدي
وتشجيع الاعضاء المبدعين علي الاستمرار 
اتمني ان نجد اعضاء جدد محبين للنشر العلم مثل المهندس اشرف*​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 يوليو 2010)

لقد اثلجت صدورنا بهذا الرد الجميل ونحن فى الانتظار ولن نترك هذة الصفحه حتى يتم لنا المراد وياخذ اخونا واستاذنا ومعلمنا المهندس اشرف هذا الوسام


----------



## ياسر سالمان (25 يوليو 2010)

بالله عليكم استاذنا اشرف الذى اثلج صدورنا وكانت له بصمه جديدة فى طرق الشرح وكيفيه نشر الموضوعات فانا قد قمت منذ ما يقرب من عام بتنزيل برنامج السيفل ولكن لم يكن لى معه طريق وتركته داخل الادراج وجاء استاذنا اشرف غنيم ليذكرنا بهذا العملاق الذى فك طلاسمه وكان هذا التحول الكبير .... الكلام لا يوافيك حقك فحقك علينا كبير ... فمن علمنى حرفاً كنت له عبداً ... مرة اخرى يستحق الاستاذ الكبير اشرف غنيم وسام التميز وان كان هناك اكبر من هذا الوسام فاتمنى ان تناله .... لك منا كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (26 يوليو 2010)

مازلنا اداره المنتدى الحبيب فى انتظار الوسام


----------



## nazarette gordon (26 يوليو 2010)

ashraf s my boss working n binladen railway ,m nasser filipino muslim tnx u teach me everything that i want.


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (27 يوليو 2010)

*مازلنا اداره المنتدى الحبيب فى انتظار الوسام*​


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (27 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يفتح عليك يابشمهندس ويزيدك علما ويرزقك الجنه ويبارك فيك


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 يوليو 2010)

اكيد اني مؤيد لكم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ... إن شاء الله كل واحد يبدع ويخلص ويجود بعلمه يجد اولا الاجر من الله وهو الأساس ثم ثانيا المكانه ورفع الشأن من الخلق .. فكل من جاد بعلم ولو بقليل لاخوانه يجد اجرة عند الله لان المعروف لايحقر أبدا فجزى الله كل من ساهم فى تطوير هذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع خير الجزاء .. ولاشك ان م أشرف غنيم ساهم فى أهم البرامج وأخلص لاخوانه , زاده الله علما ونفع به الآخرين .. والى لقاء


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
اضم صوتي الى صوت اخواني لان وسام التميز شيئ قليل ب النسبه لما قدم اخونا العزيز م اشرف غنيم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء وسام التميز قليل جدا ب النسبة لما قدمه اخونا العزيز م اشرف غنيم 
جزاه الله كل خير في الدني والاخره لذلك اؤيد اخواني فيما ذهبو اليه


----------



## superdevotee (9 أغسطس 2010)

وأنا أضم صوتي مع الاخوة الأعضاء المهندس أشرف يستحق كل تقدير


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (9 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر م/اشرف غنيم ...جزيل الشكر وامنحه وسام الصدق والامانه وحب الناس و العلم...وان شاء الله من المقبولين عند الله في الدنيا والاخرة ...ورجائي لادارة المنتدي منحه الوسام الذي يستحق...والله الموفق


----------



## saalaam (11 أغسطس 2010)

He is the best...........ever


----------



## م كمال بدر (11 أغسطس 2010)

*اين ادارة المنتدي ننتظر اي رد فعل*

:63:ادراة منتدانا ... لكم نقدر ان طلبنا هذا واعطاء الاوسمة يسير وفق نظام وقوانين المنتدي ..... ونحن نطلب الاستثناء المحمود فلا يوجد احد هنا يطلب شيئا لشخصة ... ولكننا نريدها دفعة للمهندس اشرف ولغيرة من المشتركين .... فننتظر منكم رد الفعل .... وممكن نعمل تصويت علي هذا الامر ... وجزاكم الله خيرا علي سعة صدوركم :63:

:63:م / كمـــــ بدر ــــــــال:63:​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (12 أغسطس 2010)

نويد المهندس كمال فى كل ماقال


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (16 أغسطس 2010)

سلام يا شباب ..............
والله انا خجلان من نفسى لانى منذ ان وجدت هذا الشرح الوافى للسيفل لم اتوانى او اضيع دقيقة فى تنزيل كل الروابط والفيديوهات ... وقدوجدهات قم الروعة رغم انى من الذين يعتقدون فى اللاند لكن شرح المهندس اشرف جعلنى افكر قليل فى تغير الوجهة .

شكرا اخ كمال بان اتحت لنا الفرصة لنعطيه حقه علينا ولو قليل مقارنة بما اعطى هو , لهو كل الشكر والتقدير ......

منى ارفع وسام لك يا باشمهندس اشرف ....ربنا يقويك على فعل الخير ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم يارب .......كل التحايا للشباب العربى والى الامام .....:75::75::75::75:


----------



## hosh123 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بكل تأكيد يستحق أفضل الأوسمه


----------



## فراج محمود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا يستحق كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

يستحق وسام من ادارة المنتدي ...انه حقه ..وواجب علي الادارة...وجزاكم جميعا كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عباس الحديدي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا كلام مايختلف عليه اثنين اخي وجزاه الله الف خير وبارك له عمله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا من اشد المعجبين والمؤيدين لذلك وعلى بركة الله


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بكل تأكيد يستحق أفضل الأوسمه*​


----------



## م.قيس (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يستحق والله ولكن اخي الكريم لا تنسى نقطة ان هذا منتدى لاداره فاشلة واسف على اسلوبي في التعبير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم يستحق التقدير 10علي 10


----------



## hanynet (18 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس اشرف غنيم يستحق كل الاوسمه نظرا لمجهوده الرائع وجزاه الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## طوكر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*والله بالجد المهندس أشرف غنيم يستحق أرفع وسام لشرحه المتميز في برنامجي السيفيل والإيرث ورك والفضل بعد الله عز وجل يرجع له في تعلمي التصميم وحساب الكميات بالسيفيل من شرحه الوافي فجزاه الله عنا كل خير - أبورهام *


----------



## wael1977usf (2 يناير 2011)

طبعا يستحق وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (8 يناير 2011)

طبعا يستحق و بجداره


----------



## حمدي الخولي (9 يناير 2011)

يستحق كل الشكر منا مع دعاء له بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا على كل ما قدمتة لنا من خلال الملتقى وننتظر من حضرتك المزيد


----------



## walid1963 (14 يناير 2011)

يستاهل يستاهل يستاهل


----------



## المقترب (14 يناير 2011)

نسأل الله ان يحوز وسام رضاه يوم لاتنفع كل أوسمة الدنيا ويكفيه دعاء من تعلم منه بظهر الغيب ونسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناته ويذيده علما وحبا لنفع الغير


----------



## m_awaad (14 يناير 2011)

مهندس أشرف يستحق كل الأوسمة وانا حقيقي استفدت جدا من دروسه وطريقته السلسة والبسيطة في الشرح
نسأل الله له دوام التقدم والرفعة والى الأمام يا عزيز
​


----------



## م هلال علي (15 يناير 2011)

المهندس اشرف لك جزيل الشكر ونتمني ان تحصل علي هذا التقدير فعلا استفت منك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يناير 2011)

لقد تم منح الاخ اشرف وسام الشرف من فترة طويلة فهو يستحق ذلك


----------

